# Repair help PLEASE!



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Attached is a photo of my 0-8-8-0 Mallet (my pride and joy). As you can see the extremely small pin has come out of the drive rod and fitting on the wheel. Can anyone offer assistance in repairing this or suggest someone who would be willing to repair it for me? My old fingers won't even come close to cooperating on a task like this! I'm willing to pay any reasonable or even semi-reasonable price to get it fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that a pin or a screw?

Use tweezers to put it in? 
Magnifying glass to see it?
Magnetic screw driver if it is a screw?

Is there a local hobby shop around you?


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Ed - it's a pin. I can get it into the end of the drive rod with a great deal of swearing. But then it must be compressed into the wheel fitting, which I can't do. My hobby shop is not very dependable so I'd much prefer to send it to someone who deals routinely with tiny N scale stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mrmtox said:


> Ed - it's a pin. I can get it into the end of the drive rod with a great deal of swearing. But then it must be compressed into the wheel fitting, which I can't do. My hobby shop is not very dependable so I'd much prefer to send it to someone who deals routinely with tiny N scale stuff.


It almost looks like you can take a small screw driver (real small) and spread the piece that is slotted so the pin pops in.
Don't spread it a lot just enough to were the pin pops in.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've repaired locos for folks...if you're willing to take the chance, I'm willing to fix it...just for the privilege of photographing it on my layout. THAT is a sweet looking Mallet...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*mrmtox*, jump on Shay's offer, you won't get a better guy to get it fixed, and the price sure is right! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A huge ditto on Shay's offer! Mrmtox, you wouldn't find more capable hands.

(Nice offer, Shay.)

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mrmtox,
I also do repairs, but I would put more faith in Shay's expertise and fine skills with loco's then my own!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Shay and all: Thank you for your kind offer. I have found someone locally who is willing to take a look at it. If he decides he can't tackel it I will definitely be in touch with you. Thanks again!


----------

